# Life Spans...



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Whats the longest living Mantis type?

What are good ways to make them last longer?

Do females live longer than males?

The average life span?

:roll: Just curious


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a male budwing that lived 2 years under mild temps (70-80 degrees farenhight) I also fed him a cricket every other day or when his abdomin looked thin that is how you make them last. i think males live longer and average lifespan is a few months depending on temp.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

My house is freezing at the moment, im pretty cold but I have had the heating on. Its not stupidly cold... I mean im female so its going to be cold whatever really but whats best, cool or warm? Im guessing warmer....


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah keep it between 70-80


----------

